
General Motors acquires OSVehicle to build EDIT, a new modular self-driving car - gregpilling
https://www.osvehicle.com/editselfdrivingcar/?utm_campaign=AprilsFool&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=49693766&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_xUqwQxxzTzF-2RpN1i2hRDcvOgUCSWzw44bMLUmEOwLgn36-4ZBrThjA4MOH6F5woTTdSVIENKjydm7RtY1EvFZ3nIw&_hsmi=49693766
======
gregpilling
I think it may be an April Fools joke. It is dated for tomorrow. It says in
the page source that they sold for $1.1 Billion, but is that real or a joke?

------
blcArmadillo
Why is there essentially a paywall on a press release?

~~~
gregpilling
viral hacking - they want you to spam for them. It says $1.1 billion in page
source. It is also dated for tomorrow. April 1.

